# Why No Oklahoma forum ??????



## HippieonaHarley (Nov 25, 2019)

I am sure that I have seen this posted before, but now I am seeing a Missouri forum on Med MJ and we have had Med MJ for a while, have I missed an answer as to why we are being passed over ?????


----------



## Midnight Warrior (Jan 4, 2020)

Not to mention the fastest growing MM program in the country!


----------



## dangledo (Jan 4, 2020)

Because it's Oklahoma?


----------



## georgekush405 (Feb 21, 2020)

Most definitely need a forum for the Okies!


----------



## Boosky (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep I'm an Okie. But I always tell people not to tell anyone. Lol


----------



## Roofledorf (Mar 22, 2020)

I’d also like a forum for OK. Just moved from CO and got my card here would be good to have a forum to network with others in my state.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 13, 2020)

dangledo said:


> Because it's Oklahoma?


Damn... That's actually correct.
I was wondering this too. Then I thought, "Oh well. It doesn't really matter." I don't know if it would do anything. What would be better is an OK growers co-op where we trade herb,plants, and seeds. Anyone feeling that? It won't make anyone any money. Probably cost you money. Just be for warm fuzzies. Anyone..?


----------



## Roofledorf (Apr 13, 2020)

I think that’s a good idea.


----------



## TheFoaGrower (Sep 3, 2020)

We want a forum! We want a forum!


----------



## Ironheart (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm in the medicinal business in OK, I'd like to see an Oklahoma only forum.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 3, 2020)

......you know you can make your OK forum here without admin assistance.

I'll check back later and if it hasn't been made, I'll start one for y'all.


----------



## Oakiey (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 4, 2020)

Because an admin hasn't created one. Try going to the requests thread and asking to have one created. That is the only way it will show above the user created threads.






Make Your Requests


This is a community, post it up and I'll get it done



rollitup.org




Be kind and patient sunni usually has a full plate and works hard for us around here.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 5, 2020)

Apparently there's a something in the works and the OK med forum is on hold.

For the time being, feel free to make an OK medical thread here and stay tuned for future developments.


----------

